# Our yard transformation



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Last year we downsized our property and got this little house, we got an awesome deal but it was a rental and needs work. We have been making little improvements here and there and this summer the big thing was getting the yard done. I AM SO SICK OF DIRT AND WEEDS! So we have been prepping the yard for over a week an laid sod this weekend. Here is our story and Belle's story too 

Pictures of the house while we are getting it ready for sod

























Before the tilling and Belle









prepping and tilling









The hard work of tilling









Leonard on the tractor leveling the yard

















Justin hanging out watching us build him a yard and Belle babysitting

















Belle practicing her new trick..... the stay...... in our way! lol









you can tell Belle was a street dog and knows how to get a drink 

















Adding soil and peat moss and back to tilling









Leonard and Belle taking a break, yeah she did a lot! lol









YAY 7 pallets of sod arrive!!









Ummm Belle you might have to move! Hello Belle...... U ok?









She bugged her dad moved her, look at that stank eye!! 









Back to her nap!









YAY one side done!!


























Umm Belle that grass is really for Justin, you know that right?

















YAY the other side is getting done









Belle's new yard









So a story about these guys who came and helped us. All the help we had lined up bailed out and it was just us laying all the sod. We ended up having a lot of extra sod so I put an add on craigslist. If someone came and helped up lay the rest down I would give them the rest of the sod or $200 takes it. These great guys same down and helped up lay the rest down. They were awesome!!

















In a few weeks when we finish the edges and it thickens up I will take more pictures.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaayum Gina! Puttin in work! Love the pics of Justin and Belle. Kangol said, "That bitch Belle is right up my alley. She knows how to rewax like a champ!"


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking good! Belle looks like a snorer to me...


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

I love it that Belle has such a great home now. She is looking so content like she doesn't have a care in the world; just as it should be.

So did you roll around in that lovely grass when you were done?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

YAY Grass!! Looks good Lisa! And Belle looks as happy as she could be in her new home  As for Justin......He is just so precious  Hope you have fun rolling around in that grass with your son and the dogs.......Maybe even Leonard to lol!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Those are awesome pix!!! The picture of justin is great! The pictures of belle with all her energy and enthusiasm is awsome too! lol The yard looks great! Kinda crappy "the help" bailed out


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow Lisa it looks good, can't wait to see when it is finished and Belle was a street dog? Did I miss the story, lol. hahah I am a blonde remember


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks great!

I'm pretty sure the hardest worker out of the lot of you was Belle though. Look how dedicated she is to her task.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh wow Lisa it looks good, can't wait to see when it is finished and Belle was a street dog? Did I miss the story, lol. hahah I am a blonde remember


Belle is a foster who was found roaming open space and people where feeding her till she finally got rescued. We started fostering her about 2-3 weeks ago. Poor old girl is a mess, she has cancer and is heartworm positive. They say she is about 8-9 years old because of her teeth but I think she is much older like 10-11. She is probably going to be our foster till she passes, we are going to wait to see how things go, we already consider her a permanent addition to the house. 
Oh and I think she has come to the conclusion that she belongs here, she fits in perfect in our house. She even has staked claim to a spot on the bed!! lol



k8nkane said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the hardest worker out of the lot of you was Belle though. Look how dedicated she is to her task.


Yeah pretty much! lol She was great while we were doing the grass so she got to pretty much stay out with us in the front for the week it took to do the grass. We could leave the gate open while we brought in sod and she just stayed in one place....... all day.......  She is also great with the baby, when he is out there she goes and keeps him company. She puts her head in his little hand and he likes petting her.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow, you are such a good person Lisa, I love her face. She is lucky you found her and are gonna let her live out her days with you, she sure seems to love Justin


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Lisa. Man I don't miss that at all. We did all our own sod in our front yard too, we will be doing the back yard in the next few weeks too. Man that's hard work leveling a yard huh. Belle is just awesome. She is so lucky you guys have taken her in. Man Justin is getting so so big, he's freakin adorable.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow great job!! Tilling is so hard especially that night when your hands are still vibrating lol. Looks awesome I know you are all so psyched! You will be pumped for the first mow I am sure and all the rest you will hate. Water water water. ( your water bill is gonna be crazy lol) I am sure you most likely know not to water at night (may cause the roots to rot) or in the day (it's burns off too quick) the bet time for new sod is early morning waterings. My neighbor didn't agree with me and watered late night and his sod didn't take. All that money wasted!! So happy for you love grass on my toes


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great pics , belle looks like she helped alot lol , justin looks like such a happy baby


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ames said:


> Wow great job!! Tilling is so hard especially that night when your hands are still vibrating lol. Looks awesome I know you are all so psyched! You will be pumped for the first mow I am sure and all the rest you will hate. Water water water. ( your water bill is gonna be crazy lol) I am sure you most likely know not to water at night (may cause the roots to rot) or in the day (it's burns off too quick) the bet time for new sod is early morning waterings. My neighbor didn't agree with me and watered late night and his sod didn't take. All that money wasted!! So happy for you love grass on my toes


We kept hearing that but if you water when the sun is up here it evaporates because we have no humidity and it is super dry. What part of the country do you live in?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Holy moly that was a crazy transformation! I love having grass but dang that looks like hard work. And a typical Belle, not putting in any effort at all!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

great job! and great pics!!
not an easy task, making ground 

IMO..Water in the morning and let the sun dry it out and water at (2 hours) before sunset, dont let too much soak overnight. 

Enjoy your new home!
cheers


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> We kept hearing that but if you water when the sun is up here it evaporates because we have no humidity and it is super dry. What part of the country do you live in?


I hear that, anyway you can get a timer for it to kick off at 4-5am or so? I am in the North East, in Massachusetts, so I know I have NO idea how hot it gets where you are, lol. ooo and no humidity!?? That's a dream! lol I would think all new grass is the same though in regards to watering. If you water when the sun is hot hot hot it heats the water up on the blades and burns the blades of grass before it has time to get absorbed. If you let it soak at night after the sun is down, it sits on the roots and doesn't have anywhere else to go. You need the good combo of water then sun, it looks like your yard is all sun? Get it watered early so it gets down to the roots and absorbed so its not on the blades of grass for the sun to burn when it gets hot. It will evaporate throughout the day from the sun, without the blades of grass getting damaged or the roots from sitting in water all night if you did it the night before.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm a little worried becuase the ground under the grass is so wet right now but the sod on top is drying out so it is one of those things we need to find a balance on. Thank for the tips


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I'm a little worried becuase the ground under the grass is so wet right now but the sod on top is drying out so it is one of those things we need to find a balance on. Thank for the tips


hey no problem, I know you didn't ask, lol, I just figured I could add my 2 cents since you have helped me so much. I am a Master Gardener and LOOOVE plants and all that dirt stuff.

Heyy maybe you can just have all the pups take turns rolling around for a few hours to get it nice and packed down hahahaha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome job Lisa!I need to get off my butt and fix up my yard.
Belle reminds me of Hera with her lazy old butt.lol
Love the pics of Justin.Such a handsome boy!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Our grass is dead and gone. God love the desert. LOL


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Great job!! I LOVE that tree!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadly the top of my tree died! we had the coldest winter on record and it got down to -25 degrees! It killed many trees and my neighbor that has the same type of tree it happened to her too. We are going to have to cut it back.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Sadly the top of my tree died! we had the coldest winter on record and it got down to -25 degrees! It killed many trees and my neighbor that has the same type of tree it happened to her too. We are going to have to cut it back.


That sucks! It looks like it really adds something to the property. Im sure the finished product with your yard will be stunning.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Man that is hard work to do. I went down to see my family in west Texas. Nothing but dirt every where. I was sad to see my moms yard. No grass, even the rose bushes were sad looking. You guys hot you work cut out for you, but looks great.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks much better! Brings back memories of when my aunt got a new house... except there were piles of goat poop everywhere that had to be hauled off. Not fun in 100 degree weather.


----------

